
A Functional I/O System (or Fun for Freshman Kids) - Anon84
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/scheme/pubs/icfp09-fffk.pdf
======
mbrubeck
The LtU writeup here: <http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3540>

has a useful link to the authors' "How To Design Worlds" book and web site:
<http://world.cs.brown.edu/>

